# Offset Toilet Flange



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok I snuck back in here looking for some help. I bought a smaller let's call it not a Outback tt almost a year ago and it's been a nightmare. I got home with it after driving 400 miles from the dealer to find a bald tire. It had a bent axle so I made them replace them both and give me 4 new tires. It also had supply water leaks all over the place. I took it out of storage the other day and was checking everything over and the thedford toilet valve was leaking where the shaft goes in that cuts it on and off. Seems like there is only a o-ring to keep it from leaking. Well while I had it disconnected I figured I better pull the toilet and make sure it wasn't leaking last summer undetected and found the toilet flange way off center. The screws holding it to the floor were all on one side since there was nothing under the other side to screw to. I crawled under the trailer and got looking closer at the holding tank and it seems it's pushed all the way to the side and is actually rubbing against the chassis. It's pushed so hard to the side that the end of the tank seems puckered. First off I guess Gilligan is working there on the weekends. The things I am concerned about is the elbow rubbing against the chassis, the puckered tank and the lack of support on the right side of the toilet. Looks like it could be problems down the road and I want to make sure it's right while under warranty. How do you remove a holding tank? This unit does not have an enclosed underbelly so I can clearly see how to get the brace off the bottom but since the flange is glued to the tank I have no idea how to get it out. Overall the tt has suited our needs with a great floorplan but it surely has it's share of issues. I did see my old 28BHS the other day with the whole front delaminated though. I guess that's the only bright spot. Missed you guys.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Ok I snuck back in here looking for some help. I bought a smaller let's call it not a Outback tt almost a year ago and it's been a nightmare. I got home with it after driving 400 miles from the dealer to find a bald tire. It had a bent axle so I made them replace them both and give me 4 new tires. It also had supply water leaks all over the place. I took it out of storage the other day and was checking everything over and the thedford toilet valve was leaking where the shaft goes in that cuts it on and off. Seems like there is only a o-ring to keep it from leaking. Well while I had it disconnected I figured I better pull the toilet and make sure it wasn't leaking last summer undetected and found the toilet flange way off center. The screws holding it to the floor were all on one side since there was nothing under the other side to screw to. I crawled under the trailer and got looking closer at the holding tank and it seems it's pushed all the way to the side and is actually rubbing against the chassis. It's pushed so hard to the side that the end of the tank seems puckered. First off I guess Gilligan is working there on the weekends. The things I am concerned about is the elbow rubbing against the chassis, the puckered tank and the lack of support on the right side of the toilet. Looks like it could be problems down the road and I want to make sure it's right while under warranty. How do you remove a holding tank? This unit does not have an enclosed underbelly so I can clearly see how to get the brace off the bottom but since the flange is glued to the tank I have no idea how to get it out. Overall the tt has suited our needs with a great floorplan but it surely has it's share of issues. I did see my old 28BHS the other day with the whole front delaminated though. I guess that's the only bright spot. Missed you guys.


WELCOME BACK!!! Missed you, too!!! You know I can't help with this technical stuff - but, if your TT is still under warranty, are you sure you want to be messing with that stuff? I would bet that will void your warranty. Just my .02

Good to see ya'







Why not stick around this time?!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I guess since my Puma is out back I qualify right? I ended up buying from the same dealer I bought my outback from and he's almost 400 miles away. Somethings are just cheaper to fix yourself and he's been good about sending me parts for both the outback and puma. Thanks for the welcome Wolfwood.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I guess since my Puma is out back I qualify right? I ended up buying from the same dealer I bought my outback from and he's almost 400 miles away. Somethings are just cheaper to fix yourself and he's been good about sending me parts for both the outback and puma. Thanks for the welcome Wolfwood.


*'Once an Outbacker, ALWAYS an Outbacker'*










...just sayin......


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I guess since my Puma is out back I qualify right? I ended up buying from the same dealer I bought my outback from and he's almost 400 miles away. Somethings are just cheaper to fix yourself and he's been good about sending me parts for both the outback and puma. Thanks for the welcome Wolfwood.


*'Once an Outbacker, ALWAYS an Outbacker'*










...just sayin......

[/quote]

Well said

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to to hear about the problems....you're still an Outbacker, so we'll help where we can.

SOB's are welcome here too..


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The more I look at it the more spooked I get. Anybody have any idea how to remove the tank? I'm ready to go back to a pop-up. NOT. Unless gas keeps going up.


----------

